# Lets see your Dead Hangs!



## acemedic1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys I need some help. 

I really want to mount a couple ducks in a dead hang and have a woody and hoody that are both real nice.  I would really like to build the backdrop with some old reclaimed wood I have.  I am thinking about taking the boards and making a lap siding style background.  

Show me what you got and help me come up with some ideas!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is one that I am working on. I know the shadow box looks over sized but I built it big enough for a full limit. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## acemedic1 (Jan 25, 2013)

very nice rnelson....is there anyway you can take a pic of the back and a view from the bottom so I can check out the shelf construction....thanks in advance


----------



## acemedic1 (Jan 25, 2013)

gsu that is awesome man....I really like the calls on the shelf like that!


----------



## acemedic1 (Jan 25, 2013)

What dimensions are these boxes fellows?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 25, 2013)

no sure, if i were to guess, i'd say maybe 15''W X 32''H


----------



## fowl player (Jan 25, 2013)

man i want a dead hang prob will get a woody blue bill and (some other species i kill next season) dead hung


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking dead mounts!


----------



## BandHunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's the one I had done several years ago. It was originally done on some cedar but I swapped out the cedar for some old barn board I found.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 7, 2013)

my favorite 1  the dim. are 28x 41 I think if that helps any. better to make it bigger than smaller you can add stuff to fill it up


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## florida boy (Feb 8, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Here's mine



the one you have with the widgeon always sticks in my mind as the best waterfowl mount I have ever seen


----------



## Shakey Head (Feb 8, 2013)

Those blacks are the toughest, hands down!


----------



## Mark K (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think a dead hang can be screwed up. Afterall, they are dead and hanging! 

It's the mounts that are supposed to look lifelike that get the criticism.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 9, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I don't think a dead hang can be screwed up. Afterall, they are dead and hanging!
> 
> It's the mounts that are supposed to look lifelike that get the criticism.



Didn't realize anyone was asking for criticism.


----------

